# Harman Pellet Stove Flame Guide



## Lumhqa (Feb 18, 2013)

My Harman flame guide gets lifted by the pellets and pushed at an angle that leaves the guide dangling off the front of the burn pot. This occurs mainly overnight as I can see the pellets build up during the day. I can level the pellets burning during the day. This occurs even if the burn pot is clinker free and carbon free. Any suggestions that I might try?


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 18, 2013)

What model Harman? What's your feed rate? And scrape that pot really good. Something is pushing them up.


----------



## frankie (Feb 18, 2013)

I had that problem on an Accentra. Clean the grooves in the flame guide so there is no carbon and shove some 5/8 asbestos rope down on top of the guide. Make sure you shove it in enough. That solved it for me.


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Harmon Accentra...thanks for the quick responses. I clean the groves removing all carbon buildup and have moved my feed rate down to 2. I run full time on stove temp and have adjusted that up as well as down trying to see it that will make a difference. The 5/8 asbestos rope idea sounds interesting. I don't get the discription of shove it down on top of the guide. Would you be willing to clarify?


----------



## frankie (Feb 18, 2013)

Cut the rope the width of the guide. Lay the rope across the top of the guide. The rope will then be in front of that little gap between the guide and compass. Take a screw driver and push it as far down the top of the guide as you can. between the guide top and the compass. That is where you want it to go. When done you will see the guide is somewhat tight.


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 18, 2013)

Frankie thank you for the directions and will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 20, 2013)

also, your friendly local neighborhood Harman dealer might have a Flame Guide Bracket, part number 2-00-247435, which does a good job of retaining the flame guide, even when the pellet is cohesive and pushes the flame guide up.......should be around 23 bucks or so....


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 23, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> also, your friendly local neighborhood Harman dealer might have a Flame Guide Bracket, part number 2-00-247435, which does a good job of retaining the flame guide, even when the pellet is cohesive and pushes the flame guide up.......should be around 23 bucks or so....


 
thanks for the information and esp the part number


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 23, 2013)

Lumhqa said:


> Frankie thank you for the directions and will give it a try and let you know.


 
I tried the idea and it seems to be working (only day 2 however)..I am wondering if I followed your directions correctly. When I first tried I managed to set the rope with the screwdriver in ok fashion on the ends, however when i pushed the rope in the middle to pushed well toward the rear of the flame guide and didn't look like I should be moving the rope that far back. I retried by securing the 2 ends with the screwdriver and kept the middle of the rope even with the screwdriver tucked ends. Does that match your idea?


----------



## frankie (Feb 23, 2013)

As long as it is tucked in. I push the center in some and then the ends so it is even then repeat the same process. After that I put another piece in and insert it the same way. The second piece is probably not needed but I do it anyway.


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 24, 2013)

frankie said:


> As long as it is tucked in. I push the center in some and then the ends so it is even then repeat the same process. After that I put another piece in and insert it the same way. The second piece is probably not needed but I do it anyway.


 First piece is still holding fine...it has also stopped the pieces from falling out the back side of the burnpot....many thanks


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 25, 2013)

Lumhqa said:


> thanks for the information and esp the part number


 
you are welcome!


----------



## 3650 (Feb 25, 2013)

If your flame guide is being pushed up it means you need to clean the carbon hump off your pot and the grooves in the guide.  I use this as a measure that lets me know time to do some carbon scraping.  If you wedge something in there that doesnt allow that guide to move I would think you are going to be moving that pressure to the auger causing more stress on it.  Just my two cents.


----------



## mascoma (Feb 25, 2013)

It the guide warped or cracked?  
Only time mine has moved is when it did both and didn't sit on the burn pot correctly any more.


----------



## tonyd (Feb 25, 2013)

Pellets shouldn't get close to the flame guide. The pellets should be burned way before they start moving the flame guide. If the pellets were moving my flame guide, there is Something wrong.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 26, 2013)

not necessarily something wrong...a cohesive ash can push up rather than out. I should laso say though that you should check your burnpot as mentioned above, because they *might* be correct. The part number I gave you is a Harman number, and will solve your dilemma if its not carbon buildup in the pot


----------



## Joe and Kelly Tomeno (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd like to see what this looks like...


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 26, 2013)

Joe and Kelly Tomeno said:


> I'd like to see what this looks like...


 Definitely not carbon buildup. I clean the stove burnpot weekly making sure there are no clinkers. I am wondering if the control panel has something to do with the problem.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 27, 2013)

Lumhqa said:


> Definitely not carbon buildup. I clean the stove burnpot weekly making sure there are no clinkers. I am wondering if the control panel has something to do with the problem.


 nah.....doubt it.....most likely just an elevated chloride content causing clinkers.......tho I would like to point out that its not clinkers that you scrape out, but rather a hard carbon scale that adheres to the burnpot....the clinkers actually can be draged out easily....not so the carbon


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 27, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> nah.....doubt it.....most likely just an elevated chloride content causing clinkers.......tho I would like to point out that its not clinkers that you scrape out, but rather a hard carbon scale that adheres to the burnpot....the clinkers actually can be draged out easily....not so the carbon


I appreciate your interest and comments. What I am calling clinkers more than likely are carbon deposits as I use a screwdriver to wedge them of the bottom of the burn pot and also the sides. I am planning of seeing the Harman dealer for the part you recommended and will post the results..thanks again.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 27, 2013)

i would suggest placing the feed adjuster at about 4ish or slightly higher to help keep the fire out in front of the auger a lil farther...if the problem is carbon/klinker having the low feed rate is gonna help it form right where the auger can push on it...devilish I say...can also be a contributer to the dreaded "high pitched squeel" like fingernails on chalkboard...devilish X2 I say. I fthat doesn't work do not be afraid to give the stove a talking to...you may laugh, but it works.


----------



## Lumhqa (Feb 28, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> i would suggest placing the feed adjuster at about 4ish or slightly higher to help keep the fire out in front of the auger a lil farther...if the problem is carbon/klinker having the low feed rate is gonna help it form right where the auger can push on it...devilish I say...can also be a contributer to the dreaded "high pitched squeel" like fingernails on chalkboard...devilish X2 I say. I fthat doesn't work do not be afraid to give the stove a talking to...you may laugh, but it works.[/quote
> 
> Each time the flame guide lifted I had been running with the feed rate set on 4. With theh feed rate of 3 combined with Frankie's 5/8 rope idea there has been not lifting and the pellets move to 1\2 inch of the feed pot's front edge. Do suggest I use gentle of harsh language when speaking to the stove?


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2013)

threaten the stove with a visit from me...misbehaving stoves dislike me like a camel dislike a butcher.


----------



## Scalini (Mar 9, 2014)

Lumhqa said:


> My Harman flame guide gets lifted by the pellets and pushed at an angle that leaves the guide dangling off the front of the burn pot. This occurs mainly overnight as I can see the pellets build up during the day. I can level the pellets burning during the day. This occurs even if the burn pot is clinker free and carbon free. Any suggestions that I might try?



I had this problem as well. I found that the Flame Guide Plate wasn't sitting down on the burn pot correctly. I cleaned everything real good and set the flame guide in place and it still wasn't sitting on the burn pot right. Then I took a long screwdriver and pushed the Flame Guide down toward the back and its been fine ever since.


----------



## Luv2burnPellets (Mar 10, 2014)

My stove dealer told me that these flame guide plates definitely have a life span, and the life span is done when they either crack or warp after years of being subjected to high heat.  All depends on how many tons have been burned, and how hot it has been, but they do not last forever.


----------



## Scalini (Mar 11, 2014)

If the Flame guide is at all sitting higher at the back of the fire pot it will push forward. Take a flashlight and look at it. You have to take a screwdriver and force is down so its secure on the burn pot. I have two Harman Advance stoves and I have corrected the problem on both stoves.


----------

